# piston pump



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Complete pump or piston set up and with no need to change block tank fits standard one


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> Complete pump or piston set up and with no need to change block tank fits standard one
> View attachment 426505
> View attachment 426506


Nice,Price for complete pump & location homie?


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Pm me same info these are legit pistons right?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> Pm sent


See you tomorrow homie:thumbsup:


----------



## twincam88 (Dec 30, 2011)

how much for the kit


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

JUST2C said:


> Complete pump or piston set up and with no need to change block tank fits standard one
> View attachment 426505
> View attachment 426506


How much ill take 2 or 3


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## 661 (Jan 23, 2012)

how much for a kit? I have the first pistion from prohopper and the new g force gear with no problem with it just wana have one on stand by lol


----------



## T B 818 (Dec 19, 2009)

howmuch $ a kit?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Theres a sale from black magic hydraulics. They on top of their game. Jus go with them.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Complete pump or piston set up and with no need to change block tank fits standard one
> View attachment 426505
> View attachment 426506


I swear you have a mental problem. Your like the fat retard in an elementary playground. Too stupid to go somewhere else, even when no one likes him or wants him around.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> I swear you have a mental problem. Your like the fat retard in an elementary playground. Too stupid to go somewhere else, even when no one likes him or wants him around.


:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't understand the need for Pm's to get a price. Post the price, period.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I don't understand the need for Pm's to get a price. Post the price, period.


:werd: like its a secret


----------



## 7garcia7 (Feb 21, 2009)

JUST2C said:


> Complete pump or piston set up and with no need to change block tank fits standard one
> View attachment 426505
> View attachment 426506


Pm price on a kit and piston set up...


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

It don't madder as long as his a good seller and delivers on what he sale is what counts!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Big Bradah Del (Dec 29, 2007)

price on it piston


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Big Bradah Del said:


> price on it piston


 $ 225 piston set up


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Complete pump or piston set up and with no need to change block tank fits standard one
> View attachment 426505
> View attachment 426506


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bradah Del (Dec 29, 2007)

wassssssssssup david [video]C:\Users\DELL\Downloads\IMG_0264 (1).MOV[/video] thats the vid


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

how much for piston pump?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$225 TANK SET $475 COMPLETE PISTON G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

TO THE TOP DAVID :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $225 TANK SET $475 COMPLETE PISTON G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 451118


 TTT


----------



## .:conejo:. (May 18, 2010)

how much for the kit to shipped to 92243


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

good price



JUST2C said:


> TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

.:conejo:. said:


> how much for the kit to shipped to 92243


 $250 shiped


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

kikou-no said:


> good price


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $225 TANK SET $475 COMPLETE PISTON G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 451118


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $225 TANK SET $475 COMPLETE PISTON G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 451118


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$225 set :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 455650
> View attachment 455651
> $225 set :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 455650
> View attachment 455651
> $225 set :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 455650
> View attachment 455651
> $225 set :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 455650
> View attachment 455651
> $225 set :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 455650
> View attachment 455651
> $225 set :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$465 complete piston G-Force Saco


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 complete piston G-Force Saco
> View attachment 475055
> View attachment 475056


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF6vt5avEec&feature=player_embedded


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 complete piston G-Force Saco
> View attachment 475055
> View attachment 475056
> [/QU OTE] TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

How much without the g force?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> How much without the g force?


LMMFAO !!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ooooh woooow!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:dunno:What's so funny?


MUFASA said:


> LMMFAO !!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 complete piston G-Force Saco
> View attachment 475055
> View attachment 475056


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 complete piston G-Force Saco
> View attachment 475055
> View attachment 475056


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Why the switch from aluminum to steel tank?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Need a saco comp motor .


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

$$$$


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$465


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Wat size pressure port does the block have


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> Wat size pressure port does the block have


 1/2 port


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 455650
> View attachment 455651
> $225 set :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

G-Force Gears #9 or #11. #13
four switches 9 wier
six acumax

Saco street motors http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...09868d1342133369-custom-motoring-img_0261.jpg
Deep cups & donuts
15' #6 hoses & four 1' . one 3' & one 4'
All fitings 3/8
four alike delta dumps
slow downs hex
#8" to #12" USA made cylinders


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qF6vt5avEec


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qF6vt5avEec


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> G-Force Gears #9 or #11. #13
> four switches 9 wier
> six acumax
> 
> ...


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 455650
> View attachment 455651
> $225 set :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Bump


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 complete piston G-Force Saco
> View attachment 475055
> View attachment 475056


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 455650
> View attachment 455651
> $225 set :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

how much for the kit shipped to 92240


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

DavidVFCC said:


> how much for the kit shipped to 92240


 pm sent


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

whats better 
a piston pump
2 pumps


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

cadillac tone said:


> whats better
> a piston pump
> 2 pumps


Define "better"


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

for hopping my 94 fleetwood


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

how much for complete piston pump and do you have any candles


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

cadillac tone said:


> for hopping my 94 fleetwood


2 pumps is easier...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

complete piston G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR $450 TILL FRIDAY


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 571687
> complete piston G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR $450 TILL FRIDAY


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 571687
> complete piston G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR $450 TILL FRIDAY


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

looking good


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> looking good


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bXXidzKMxGs Saco & G-Force gear in action


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bXXidzKMxGs Saco & G-Force gear in action


its their the green one got him by a bit not a lot the cutty s working though stay up


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

allbluedup said:


> its their the green one got him by a bit not a lot the cutty s working though stay up


 Less wieght and has shocks allso hit four times before green one got to bumper. Show G-Force gear saco in action :thumbsup:


----------



## cheechhydros (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks homie for the hook up vato!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin1 said:


> nice post.................................
> 
> Used Car parts
> Spare car parts
> Car Breakers


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup:


Text me your pay pal bro


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

JUST2C said:


> Less wieght and has shocks allso hit four times before green one got to bumper. Show G-Force gear saco in action :thumbsup:


Monte was on a down hill,the monte kept working don't know why the video got cut off,there's more videos out there


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Text me your pay pal bro


 :thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZsWSB-XhM0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> looking good


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZsWSB-XhM0&feature=player_detailpage


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

still got


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

jtheshowstoppper said:


> still got


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi_boss (Jan 27, 2013)

How much for 2 complete pistons


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 455650
> View attachment 455651
> $225 set :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## Cadi_boss (Jan 27, 2013)

Complete pump??


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 571687
> complete piston G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR $450 TILL FRIDAY


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$465 TO $575 PISTON PUMP G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR












CUSTOM MOTORING PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 TO $575 PISTON PUMP G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 607697
> View attachment 607698
> CUSTOM MOTORING PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS


 ttt


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 TO $575 PISTON PUMP G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 607697
> View attachment 607698
> CUSTOM MOTORING PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hydros said:


> ttt


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi_boss (Jan 27, 2013)

How much for a complete piston pump pm


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 TO $575 PISTON PUMP G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 607697
> View attachment 607698
> CUSTOM MOTORING PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 TO $575 PISTON PUMP G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 607697
> View attachment 607698
> CUSTOM MOTORING PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage


That shit was workn real good that night.....better than ever before :werd:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

This night two! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZsWSB-XhM0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 TO $575 PISTON PUMP G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 607697
> View attachment 607698
> CUSTOM MOTORING PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS


TTT


----------



## LINCOLN 818 (Apr 23, 2012)

DO U HAVE REBUILD KITS FOR G FORCE GEARS ???


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

Still got that piston


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

hitman*USMC said:


> Still got that piston


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I don't understand the need for Pm's to get a price. Post the price, period.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> I swear you have a mental problem. Your like the fat retard in an elementary playground. Too stupid to go somewhere else, even when no one likes him or wants him around.


Is that you JB? What happens when the kid gets to high school? Bet he takes up MMA and later after high school (with your mentality, you are in in elementary right?) he's gonna lay you out like the bitch you really are. I'd be very careful, you might find your knees tied to your elbows in the park at around say 10:30 PM on a Saturday night. 

SO, where is my bitch aromatic kitty these days? Fool gets banned, now I got no one to stomp on


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

If you still got the piston tank, will that tank fit any block, 

also what is the thickness of the tank walls and that is the thickness of the end plate.

and 

how many rings on the piston and is there any wear/tear inside the tank walls.

I'll get the block too, if the tank doesn't fit BMH piston blocks

what does 225.00 get again?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Does pro hopper still offer kits? And can I see them online?


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes i just got one the other day. Contact just2c


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> Does pro hopper still offer kits? And can I see them online?


 :thumbsup: (818)471-5820 custommotoring facebook instagram


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Complete pump or piston set up and with no need to change block tank fits standard one
> View attachment 426505
> View attachment 426506


TTT


----------



## side 2 side (208) (Apr 23, 2012)

Can I get ur number ???for a piston kit ?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

8818 772-6623 custom motoring


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 TO $575 PISTON PUMP G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 607697
> View attachment 607698
> CUSTOM MOTORING PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS


 BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $465 TO $575 PISTON PUMP G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR
> View attachment 607697
> View attachment 607698
> CUSTOM MOTORING PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS


 bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Complete pump or piston set up and with no need to change block tank fits standard one
> View attachment 426505
> View attachment 426506


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$450 COMPLETE PISTON PUMP SACO MOTOR G-FORCE GEAR (818) 772-6623


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$450 COMPLETE PISTON PUMP SACO MOTOR G-FORCE GEAR (818) 772-6623
​


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$450 COMPLETE PISTON PUMP SACO MOTOR G-FORCE GEAR (818) 772-6623
​


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$450 COMPLETE PISTON PUMP SACO MOTOR G-FORCE GEAR (818) 772-6623
​


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------

